# Hecht frisst Teich leer!



## Flo66 (29. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß es gab schon viele Threads über dieses und ähnliche Themen.Aber bei der Boardsuche und Google kam nicht viel neues/verschiedenes raus.

Die Situation ist folgende:
In einem unserer Vereinsseen ist eine Hechtdame die uns spürbar viel weg frißt.Ich schätze die auf 1,20 oder mehr.

Der Verein hat eine 3 Rute mit Köderfisch erlaubt, die Schonzeit ausgesetzt und ganze Teile der Jahreshauptversammlung drehen sich nur um diesen einen Fisch.
Und so wurde beschlossen das im Sommer ein Abfischen mit Netzen aufgrund de Hechtes stattfinden soll.

Nun jage ich diesen Fisch schon fast ein Jahr, gut war nicht jedes Wochenende auf Hecht los, aber des Sportgeistes wegen würde ich ihn lieber an der Angel sehen als stumpf in einem Netz.Aber wie soll ich das anstellen?

Nun werden diesem Fisch seit zich Jahren Rotaugen, Barsche, Wobbler, Blinker etc. vorgehalten.
Aber er lässt sich nicht überlisten, nicht dieser und keine anderen.Laut den "alten Vereinshasen"gibt es dort viele und große Hechte, Zander soll es auch geben.

Aber was macht man, wenn die Fische so gut wie alle Köder kennen?

Das Gewässer ist eine echte Badewanne mit einer max tiefe von etwas über 2m.Keine(bekannten)Untiefen.Ca etwas über 1ha groß.
1/3 des Ufers ist mit überhängenden Bäumen versehen.

Wir vermuten ihn an einer bestimmten, relativ flachen Stelle wo wir ihn rauben sahen und in dessen Nähe er meistens oft wurde.

Aber wie soll ich diesen Fisch fangen?
Ein ganzer Verein jagd ihn, aber keiner bekommt ihn.Es drehen sich auch Abenteuerliche Geschichten um ihn, mit zerbrochenen Branundgsgeschirr, aber das halte ich für Anglerlatain, gut ich hielt auch den Fisch für Anglerlatain bis ich ihn sah.

Ich hoffe sehr das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Achja, evtl noch interesant.Ich schätze den Fisch auf 1,20m.
Andere Vereinsmitglieder auf mindestens 1,30/40 bis über 1,50.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Florian

Ps.Hoffe das ist nich all zu wirr geschrieben


----------



## Aachener (29. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

naja, 
die meisten bei denen das 1,50m hechtfieber ausgebrochen ist schreiber deutlich verwirrter:q
im ernst, ich hab nich so viel ahnung vom hechtfischen, aber es höhrt sich für mich an als sei der hecht auf ein ganz bestimmtes beuteschema fixiert.
wenn ihr alles probiert habt an kunstködern etc.???
vielleicht jagt er/sie ja nur nachts???soll ja bei großen oft so sein!!! vielleicht mal nachts im flachwasser versuchen.

ansonsten hilft nur noch die schrotflinte!!!

trotzdem noch viel glück!!!


----------



## Niederbayer75 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Also wenn der Fisch den Teich leer frisst und so groß sein soll, klingt das für mich eher nach einem Waller.
Ich kenne einen See, in dem alle gesagt haben hier gibt es keine Waller - es wurden nie welche gesetzt - und dann fing man nicht nur einen mit über einem Meter...

Aber mal angenommen es ist ein Hecht:
Du hast einige Köder erwähnt, aber habt ihr es auch schon mit Jerken versucht?
Mit einem großen Oberflächen-Jerk könntet ihr gute Chancen haben - besonders wenn er alles andere schon kennt!

Wie heißt es so schön - Versuch macht kluch!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

*Ein* Hecht frisst keinen Teich leer! Völlig unmöglich! Der Nahrungsbedarf ausgewachsener Hechte ist extrem gering! Und die Längenangaben....
OK; das ist typisch...
Mir hat auch neulich wieder einer erzählt, er hätte im letzten Jahr einen Hecht am Haken gehabt, der hatte ca. 2 Meter (!) und seine 0,60er wäre gerissen wie ein Spinnenfaden...


----------



## Gardenfly (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Warscheinlich ist der Monsterhecht schon lange Humus,gibt es nur ein einzigen Hecht ?
Dann ist das Problem Geschichte,aber ich vermute mal da gibt es eine ganze Familie und nach der Laichzeit sind die hungrig,nehmt Köderfische ohne Pose,da die wohl schon alle Kunstköder kennen.
Wels sehe ich als Humbug an,aber das wird eine endlose Diskussion.
Noch eine Frage was seht ihr als leer an ?
denn eigentlich müsste ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Raub und Friedfische sein.


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Der Verein hat eine 3 Rute mit Köderfisch erlaubt, die Schonzeit ausgesetzt und ganze Teile der Jahreshauptversammlung drehen sich nur um diesen einen Fisch.



Kann ein Verein wirklich die gesetzliche Schonzeit aussetzen? Wofür dann überhaupt Schonzeit?
Bei uns in Thüringen kann man Schonzeiten nur verlängern und die Anzahl der zulässigen Ruten darf man auch nicht erhöhen |kopfkrat.

Na wenn der Hecht gefangen wurde, hoffe ich jedenfalls, dass du uns davon berichtest.

Meine Erfahrung: Wenn ein Hecht nicht beißen will, kann man nix machen. Da nutzen die tollsten Köder nichts. Da hilft dann vllt. wirklich nur noch das Netz.
Davon abgesehen, wenn der Hecht wirklich so groß sein sollte, wird er eh bald das Zeitliche segnen. Warum ihm nicht noch ein paar schöne Monate gönnen 

mfg


----------



## Hai2 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Seit froh, dass ihr große Raubfische in euren Teichen habt!! Und dass es solch eine Fressmaschine sein soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Ich kenne aus unserem Verein den Vorstand und da werden auch viele Geschichten verbreitet. Wie viel Glauben man denen schenkt und was davon tatsächlich stimmt sei dahingestellt, Tatsache ist dass der Vorstand viel Arbeit leistet und nach bestem Willen handelt (sollte zumindest so sein). Aber einen 1 ha großen See mit einem Netz abzufischenl, weil es dort einen Monsterhecht gibt finde ich doch sehr fragwürdig. Bei der Größe des Gewässers und bei der Größe des Hechtes erledigt sich das Thema in einigen Jahren von selbst...bis dahin gibts noch sehr guten Nachwuchs mit hervorragenden Eigenschaften, also wieso sollte man sich sowas kaputtmachen? Vielleicht liegt das Verschwinden der "Futterfische" auch gar nicht an der monstösen Hechtdame sondern an was ganz anderem...solltet ihr auch mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Master_Bown (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß es gab schon viele Threads über dieses und ähnliche Themen.Aber bei der Boardsuche und Google kam nicht viel neues/verschiedenes raus.
> 
> ...



Gott, lass Hirn regnen!!! #q


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> *Ein* Hecht frisst keinen Teich leer! Völlig unmöglich! Der Nahrungsbedarf ausgewachsener Hechte ist extrem gering! Und die Längenangaben....
> OK; das ist typisch...


|good:




Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mir hat auch neulich wieder einer erzählt, er hätte im letzten Jahr einen Hecht am Haken gehabt, der hatte ca. 2 Meter (!) und seine 0,60er wäre gerissen wie ein Spinnenfaden...



:m :m :m


----------



## Brummel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



> Gott, lass Hirn regnen!!!



wenn ich diesen "Beitrag#d" lese, steigt in mir die leise Vermutung auf daß Du dieser Art des "Niederschlags" bis jetzt erfolgreich ausweichen konntest |supergri|kopfkrat.

@Angel-Azubi Flo|wavey:,

stehe bei dieser Sache auch eher auf der Seite von Brassenwürger, 
 und auch mich würde interessieren ob ein Verein selbst Schonzeiten aussetzen oder festlegen kann;+, ist mir in der Form noch nicht untergekommen.

Gruß Brummel |wavey:


----------



## k1ng (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Was sehr gut auf großen Hecht ist !, einen kleinen 30 cm Hecht als Köder zu nehmen

Wir fangen als mit einem 30cm Hechtimitat unsere Welse oder sogar 70cm. Hechte !

Köder: Hecht, Aal, Schleie


----------



## antonio (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Brummel schrieb:


> wenn ich diesen "Beitrag#d" lese, steigt in mir die leise Vermutung auf daß Du dieser Art des "Niederschlags" bis jetzt erfolgreich ausweichen konntest |supergri|kopfkrat.
> 
> in bezug auf die vereinsmitglieder, die den beschriebenen unsinn verzapfen hat er absolut recht.
> 
> gruß antonio


----------



## ederseebasshunter (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Hecht frisst Teich leer!|kopfkrat;+#q:c|abgelehn

Bei euch ist nicht der Hecht das Problem...


----------



## Dart (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

1ha, max 2m tief.....die Pfütze ist ruckzuck leergepumpt
Ihr habt ja ein lustigen Verein#q
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Laserbeak (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



ederseebasshunter schrieb:


> Hecht frisst Teich leer!|kopfkrat;+#q:c|abgelehn
> 
> Bei euch ist nicht der Hecht das Problem...





Genau das trifft den Punkt. Zunächst einmal ist es ohne behördliche Genehmigung unzulässig, die Schonzeit zu verkürzen.
Eigentlich ist es gesetzwidrig. Wenn das herauskommt, drohen Geldstrafen. 
Auf der anderen Seite kann ein einzelner Hecht kaum einen See leerfressen. Das ist schlichtweg Humbug.
Mir scheint es so, als würde euer Vorstand einen Vorwand benötigen, um....  Aber lassen wir das.
Netzfischerei ?  Ganz großes Kino. Hoffentlich liegt dafür eine behördliche Genehmigung vor. Das ist so ohne weiteres nicht in allen Kommunen zulässig.

So und jetzt zurück zum Thema:
Du willst den Hecht fangen ?
Dann gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten.
Möglichkeit 1:
Imitiere das natürlich Beuteschema und beobachte vorher ob der Hecht räubert. Es nützt nichts, einer satten Hechtdame nach dem Räuber alles mögliche zu präsentieren.
Möglichkeit 2:
Angele anders als alle anderen. Nutze Köder von denen behauptet wird, dass sie gerade an Deinem Gewässer nie fangen. Anders zu sein bedeutet oftmals, erfolgreich zu sein.

Wenn also alle mit Köderfisch angeln, dann nutze Jerks.
Wurde schon gepostet, finde ich eine sehr gute Alternative. Es sei denn bei euch jerken alle.

Noch ein Nachbrenner.
Wenn das Netzfischen nicht erfolgreich ist wird möglicherweise ein Vereinsmitglied auf den Gedanken kommen, dass es jetzt an der Zeit sei, einen vernünftigen Grund für den lebenden Köderfisch zu haben.
Spätestens dann weißt Du, dass es der falsche Verein ist.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Kein hecht der euch den Teich leer frisst!wenns dein gartenteich mit 10Goldfischen ist dann ja aber anders kann ein Hecht einen Teich oder see nicht leer fressen. Das müssten aber auch alle älteren dir sagen können. vielleicht sind ja viele Hechte im see oder Welse....oder Schwarzangler machen Nachtausflüge mit Elektrogerät...das ist alles wahrscheinlicher als das es EIN Hecht ist.
Gruß Chris


----------



## barschzocker1961 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

|laola:darf man vom boot aus angeln???? versuch es mal mit sehr großen ködern oder gerade aus amerika gibt es viele komische köder die dieser hecht noch nicht gesehen hat lg :vik::vik:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Gott, lass Hirn regnen!!! #q


 
Hier wird eine gar nicht mal unsinnige Frage gestellt und dann kommt SO EINE ANTWORT!

Allerdings überrascht mich das bei einem Mitglied der C+R Fraktion nicht wirklich... Der Regen ist wohl manchmal etwas spärlich ausgefallen...

Wenn schon so ein Statement dann aber bitteschön mit ner halbwegs plausiblen Begründung - Nur einen Beitrag zu zitieren und sinnfrei "Gott lass Hirn regnen" anzufügen, ... ist schon ein Dickes Ding!#q

Aber wie am Anfang schon erwähnt, bei "Sportfischern" ... wollen wir mal nicht persönlich werden...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Molke-Drink (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

MorgÖn.
Also ich hab den Thread mal n bischen überflogen.Hab vieles gelesen von den Köder kennt der Fisch und den vll nicht.Mal ganz erhlich,glaubt ihr das sich der Fisch jeden Köder merkt?Das er sich im Kopf sagt "ohh ne das is Kunst!" meiner Meinung nach wäre er dann ziehmlich intiliegent


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Allerdings überrascht mich das bei einem Mitglied der C+R Fraktion nicht wirklich... Der Regen ist wohl manchmal etwas spärlich ausgefallen...



Und Du denkst jetzt das zeugt von geistiger Größe? ;+

#q#q#q

Was das jetzt mit C&C, C&R oder sonst einer Einstellung zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht direkt? #t

bin auch der Meinung das dies auch eine der typischen "1,50er Hecht in Dorfteich"-Geschichten ist...

Fische anders als die anderen und mit entsprechener Ausdauer, dann drücke ich Dir die Daumen, und eventuell klappt es ja. Wir hatten hier auch einen großen Hecht in einem sehr kleinen Teich, haben es lange versucht, bei mir hat er nie gehangen, ein Kumpel hatte ihn 2 mal dran und konnte ihn nicht landen, dann kam ein älterer Angler, hat an 35er Mono einen kleinen Blinker gebunden und wollte Satzforellen fangen - und da hing er! Ich habe dann gleich mal den großen Kescher klargemacht, die dachten alle ich spinne, bis sie den Hecht gesehen haben, dann war der Kescher ganz toll :m

Na ja, 1,02 und 11kg, hängt jetzt im Vereinsheim.

Also: Immer damit rechnen, irgendwann kommt Deine Chance, musst dann eben auch passendes Gerät am Start haben.

Viel Glück! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> bin auch der Meinung das dies auch eine der typischen "1,50er Hecht in Dorfteich"-Geschichten ist...
> 
> Also: Immer damit rechnen, irgendwann kommt Deine Chance, musst dann eben auch passendes Gerät am Start haben.


|good:

Ein 1,50 Hecht (oder größer) läßt sich auch nicht "fangen", einfach deswegen weil er so groß geworden ist, und das gerade deswegen weil er ein bischen schneller/schlauer/stärker und gewitzter ist als üblich. Das liegt zwangsläufig so in der Natur der Sache, weil er so groß geworden ist und sich aus Millionen selektiert hat. 

Wenn er gelernt hat Angelschnüre zu sehen etc. ist er fast unfangbar. Hinzu kommt, daß sie locker 14Tage Freßpause machen und mal eben in einer Nacht den Magen auffüllen. Aber auch die ganz großen Esoxe machen maaal nen Fehler, und dann ... s.o. :m 

Man muß nur ein bischen aufpassen, daß sich evtl. das Jäger-Beute Spiel nicht verkehrt. :g


----------



## Case (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Wenn das Netzfischen nicht erfolgreich ist wird möglicherweise ein Vereinsmitglied auf den Gedanken kommen, dass es jetzt an der Zeit sei, einen vernünftigen Grund für den lebenden Köderfisch zu haben.
> 
> Meine Meinung.



Genau so würde ich das angehen.
Wobei abpumpen auch keine schlechte Idee ist. 
Ein Nachbarverein hatte mit seinem Miniteich ein ähnliches Problem. Die haben den Tümpel letztendlich fast leerlaufen lassen und einen recht fetten Meterhecht rausgezogen.

Case


----------



## Flo66 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten!

Viele haben sich so auf das "leer" fixiert, bin ich wohl selber dran schuld.
Aber damit meine ich, das unser Forellenbestand z.B. sehr schnell auf 0 reduziert wurde und unsere Satzkarpfen(die wir sehr reichlich besetzt haben) auch rar geworden sind.Ich meinte nicht das der eine Fisch tatsächlich einen Teich ganz leer frisst, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.

Waller, wurden nie besetzt.In der Gegend gibt es auch keine, keine mir bekannten.Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber man weiss ja nie.

An einen 1,50 glaube ich auch nicht, aber die Metermarke hat er mit sicherheit geknackt wie ich selbst feststellen konnte.

Das mit dem in der Nacht rauben, weiss nicht ob ich das schon erwähnt habe, aber bei jedem Nachtansitz höhrt man in einer bestimmten Ecke Fische springen die wohl schon eine bestimmte Größe haben müssen.Können genau so gut auch Karpfen oder...sein aber dort wurde er auch schon oft gesehen, sogar meistens dort.

Wir haben natürlich nichts ohne Erlaubniss gemacht bzw. werden ohne nichts machen, das läuft alles in geordneten bahnen.

Zur Montage mit Köfi, wenn ich eine Grundmontage nehme, muss der Köderfisch dann auftreiben oder kann er ruhig am Grund liegen?

Habe gestern noch gegoogelt und bin darauf gestoßen das man Hechte auch übrlisten kann, wenn man einen Hering, Rotauge o.ä. einfach mit Lebensmittelfarbe knall rot färbt(oder blau einfach anders).
Hat die Farbe denn nicht einen Geruch die den Hecht abschrecken kann?

Und einen Großen Wobbler/Jerk im Hechtdesign, wenn ich denn mal die Ecke passieren lasse, will sie dann evtl ihr Revier verteidigen?Macht sie das auch schon mit einem 20cm oder 30cm großen Köder im Hechtdesign?

Nochmals danke für die antworten, kann mir schon vorstellen das das unglaubwürdig ist, hatte es selber nicht geglaubt bis ich ihn sah.


----------



## Honeyball (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Au Mann |krach:

Sagt mal, könntet Ihr vielleicht mal on topic bleiben, statt Euch schon wieder hier gegenseitig anzupissen ???

Was hat die Story des TE mit C&R und sonstigen Klamotten zu tun?
Und müssen manche Leute immer sofort losschießen, wenn ihnen an irgendeinem Thread was spanisch vorkommt.
Sagt, was ihr denkt, aber unterlasst gefälligst die an Beleidigung grenzenden persönlichen Anmachereien !!!

Wenn ihr meint, euch hier aufführen zu müssen wie im Kindergarten, dann können wir auch gerne Kindergartenmethoden einführen:
Also, der nächste, der hier ausflippt, sieht nicht nur die gelbe Karte, sondern darf auch noch die Boardregeln 10 mal abschreiben!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Au Mann |krach:
> 
> Sagt mal, könntet Ihr vielleicht mal on topic bleiben, statt Euch schon wieder hier gegenseitig anzupissen ???
> 
> ...


 
Endlich haut mal einer mit der Faust auf´n Tisch....#6

Aber ernsthaft: Ich würde den Tümpel einfach leermachen, Bestandsaufnahme machen und alle Fische, den Monsterhecht eingeschlossen, die Ihr nicht haben wollt, gemeinschaftlich aufessen. Dann haben sich alle wieder lieb, der Frieden im Teich ist wieder hergestellt und die Dackel können wieder unbehelligt ihre Stöckchen aus´m Wasser holen!

Und alles wird gut....


----------



## Taxidermist (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Ich würde den Hecht drin lassen und darauf setzen ihn mit der Rute zu fangen.
Wenn er sich denn auf doofe Mastforellen spezialisiert hat,so ist die Köderfrage ja
geklärt!Die Forelle würde ich aber nicht Tot am Grund anbieten sondern an einem
Spinnsystem.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ulli3D (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Wir reden hier über eine Vereinspfütze, rund 100m x 100m und maximal 2 m Tiefe. Ich halte es für fraglich, dass da ein Hecht von deutlich über einem Meter drinnen ist. Und dann schon seit zig Jahren?

Wahrscheinlich behaupten die im Verein auch noch immer, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist oder sie suchen nach einem Grund für eine Ausnahmegenehmigung zum Angeln mit lebendem KöFi.

Sicherlich lernen Hechte mit der Zeit die einzelnen Kunstköder kennen aber es zeigt sich immer wieder, dass während der Schonzeit dieses "Wissen" offensichtlich wieder verloren geht, denn zu Beginn der Fangsaison werden Hechte häufiger gefangen als gegen Ende der Saison. Um den Lerneffekt zu erreichen muss der Hecht auch gelegentlich auf solch eeinen Köder beißen, was ja offensichtlich nicht passiert.

Zudem, wenn da ein Hecht drinnen ist, dann sind garantiert auch mehrere drin und dann erfolgt das lustige Vermehren. 

Offensichtlich werden aber auch keine kleinen Hechte gefangen. Wenn man dann bedenkt, dass das Alter von Hechten mit maximal 30 Jahren anzunehmen ist, dann wäre es mehr als ein Wunder, wenn der Hecht in dieser Zeit nicht mal an den Haken gegangen wäre, Gleiches sollte eigentlich auch für einen Wels gelten.

|kopfkrat


----------



## drogba (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

ach son witz.ich war mal inem verein wo das selbe problem war allerdings mit nem riesen waller.ich hab ihn selbst ma nachts rauben hören .konnte damals leider nicht angeln bzw sehr unerfahren.ende vom lied als ich ausgestiegen war aus dem verein hat jemand ihn gefangen der arme kerl war 1,90 bei mageren 70 kg :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten!
> 
> Viele haben sich so auf das "leer" fixiert, bin ich wohl selber dran schuld.
> *Aber damit meine ich, das unser Forellenbestand z.B. sehr schnell auf 0 reduziert wurde *und unsere Satzkarpfen(die wir sehr reichlich besetzt haben) auch rar geworden sind.Ich meinte nicht das der eine Fisch tatsächlich einen Teich ganz leer frisst, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.
> ...


 


Ich möchte dir ja jetzt nichts unerlaubtes raten,aber mich würde die
Situation auf eine Idee bringen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Flo66 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Also mein vater sagt der Teich ist mindestens 2ha, hab ich mich verschätzt, schuldigung.

Mit lebenden Köfi angeln war nie im Gespräch.

Er soll auch schon mal an der Angeln gewesen sein, aber das sind wieder wilde Geschichten...^^

Stört den Hecht Lebensmittelfarbe?
Wie sieht es aus wenn ich ihn auf Grund lege?Nimmt er ihn vom Grund direkt auch auf, oder lieber mit Styropor auftreiben lassen?

Edit:
Ja auf die Idee kam ich auch schon, und ne Menge anderer vor mir auch.
Das mit den Forellen ist schon 2 Jahre her, seit dem gibt es keine mehr.
Es gibt auch viele Schleien, aber er steigt auch auf die nicht ein.Barsche gibt es auch wie Sand an Meer in der 10cm klasse aber auch dort gibt es keinen Erfolg deswegen frag ich ja weil mir langsam nichts mehr einfällt.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

@j.Breithardt,Ich hatte die gleiche Idee,aber das darf man keineswegs hier kundtun,
sonst fangen einige wieder das heulen an!
Für Leute unserer Generation eigentlich nahe liegend auf solche Ideen zu kommen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Dennert (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über eine Vereinspfütze, rund 100m x 100m und maximal 2 m Tiefe. Ich halte es für fraglich, dass da ein Hecht von deutlich über einem Meter drinnen ist. Und dann schon seit zig Jahren?


 
Vorsicht 
In so einem Tümpel hab ich mal vor Jahren nen Meter-elf geschossen. Lange Zeit fiel es mir schwer, zuzugeben, dass auch ich manchmal in solchen Gewässern angle - aber irgendwann mußte es ja mal raus :m

ot: Satzforellen- und Karpfen werden immer massenhaft gesetzt und sind schnell wieder raus. Anspruchslos zu beangeln und von daher wirklich von fast Jedem zu fangen - leichte Beute also. Wenn von 1000 gesetzten Forellen innerhalb von 2 Wochen 2 Drittel fehlen und es nicht mehr so gut beißt, fangen die ersten , die während dieser Zeit ständig am Wasser waren, an sich zu wundern. Dabei würde ein Blick in die eigene Gefriertruhe so manches erklären


----------



## auborne (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

bist du denn sicher das es den Hecht denn wirklich gibt??|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt,Ich hatte die gleiche Idee,aber das darf man keineswegs hier kundtun,
> sonst fangen einige wieder das heulen an!
> Für Leute unserer Generation eigentlich nahe liegend auf solche Ideen zu kommen.
> 
> Taxidermist


 


Eben,

deshalb habe ich ja auch keinen Rat gegeben.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Au Mann |krach:
> 
> Sagt mal, könntet Ihr vielleicht mal on topic bleiben, statt Euch schon wieder hier gegenseitig anzupissen ???
> 
> Also, der nächste, der hier ausflippt, sieht nicht nur die gelbe Karte, sondern darf auch noch die Boardregeln 10 mal abschreiben!!!


 
... ist schon oK!:m War weder von mir und bestimmt auch nicht von Schleien-Stefan irgendwie böse gemeint... Und zehnmal abschreiben wollen wir ja auch nicht|wavey:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Flo66 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Also wenn es euch schon schwer fällt bei solchen Gewässern an einen Meterhecht zu glauben, lohnt ein Blick in die Fangbücher.
Denn dort sind in den letzten paar Jahren mehrere Hechte über 1m gefangen worden.
Der größte war glaube ich 1,17 und dann mehrere die eben daunter lagen.
Kann ja mal nach den Fangbüchern fragen.



> bist du denn sicher das es den Hecht denn wirklich gibt??|kopfkrat


Definitief!Ich konnte ihn schon beobachten und war fasziniert von diesem Fisch und auch etwas ,,buff".^^


----------



## drogba (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Jerken,Popper ,Crawler,grosse wobbler ,große blinker alta die palette ist breit gefächert an ködern .weist du eigentlich über die anatomie von fischen bescheid?schau dir das maul von ihm an dann wirst du bescheid wissen ob er die vom grund nimmt oder nicht.also wirklich entschuldigt bitte aber ich habe echt das gefühl als wenn der uns auf den arm nehmen.ausserdem wieso köfi auftreiben wieso nicht system und in bewegung bringen?versteh ich echt nicht


----------



## Case (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Also wenn es euch schon schwer fällt bei solchen Gewässern an einen Meterhecht zu glauben, lohnt ein Blick in die Fangbücher.
> Denn dort sind in den letzten paar Jahren mehrere Hechte über 1m gefangen worden.
> Der größte war glaube ich 1,17 und dann mehrere die eben daunter lagen.



Dann habt Ihr aber kein Problem mit einem einzigen Hecht. 
Ihr habt eine Hechtpopulation mit Euerm Forellenbesatz hergezogen.:q

Case


----------



## auborne (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

aber irgend wann muss der mal an die angel gehen aber irgend wann kann ja auch in 1 jahr sein
*In der ruhr liegt die Kraft:q*


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



auborne schrieb:


> aber irgend wann muss der mal an die angel gehen aber irgend wann kann ja auch in 1 jahr sein
> *In der ruhr liegt die Kraft:q*


 


Gratuliere,#6


du hast das Problem gelöst.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## killahoroz (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

wie siehts aus mit Tauchmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Flo66 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



> Dann habt Ihr aber kein Problem mit einem einzigen Hecht.
> Ihr habt eine Hechtpopulation mit Euerm Forellenbesatz hergezogen.:q


 
Ja, aber dieser eine Fisch fällt schon aus der Norm!



> aber irgend wann muss der mal an die angel gehen aber irgend wann kann ja auch in 1 jahr sein
> *In der ruhr liegt die Kraft:q*


So hab ich auch gehandelt aber nun hab ich nur noch ein knappes halbes Jahr.

Sicher interesiert mich was alles in den netzen landet, aber ist an der Angel schon schöner, allein des Sportgeistes wegen.

Aber hat niemand einen Tip wegen der Lebensmittelfarbe und der Montage?

Gruß Florian


----------



## Dart (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Aber hat niemand einen Tip wegen der Lebensmittelfarbe und der Montage?
> 
> Gruß Florian


Einen Tip hab ich da nicht Florian, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt auch nicht an den Erfolg. Es ist mir zwar bekannt, das in England viel mit eingefärbten Köfis gefischt wird, aber da wird auch generell viel meht mit toten Köfis gefüttert, und die Hechte sind daran gewöhnt.
Du solltest direkt nach der Schonzeit viel Zeit investieren, dann sind deine Chancen gar nicht sooo schlecht.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Ja, aber dieser eine Fisch fällt schon aus der Norm!
> Gruß Florian


 
Glaub ich Dir gerne... aber der macht doch nicht alles platt! Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Reiher oder Kormoran bei Euch aus?

Den Hecht gezielt zu beangeln... ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Du mußt ne sehr gute Tagesform haben - und der Hecht ne ganz schlechte... 

Viel Gück dabei, kann etwas länger dauern|wavey:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ulli3D (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Und versuchs mal mit Makrele oder Hering an 'ner Grundmontage.

Zuvor würde ich es aber mit großen Wobblern in der 20 cm Klasse versuchen. Die sind nicht einfach zu werfen und daher bestimmt noch nicht verwendet worden.


----------



## Fishhook (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



> Definitief!


 
Ich denke, dass ist nur 'ne Badawanne von max. 2 Metern!?

Entschuldigung, aber den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen....:q |wavey:

Zu den eingefärbten Köfis....einfach mal ausprobieren....da der Hecht hauptsächlich Augenräuber ist, wird ihn der Geschmack, wenns denn einen gibt, kaum stören.....vielleicht auch mal 'nen intensiveren Köder, wie Hering oder Makrele verwenden....:m

PS: Bitte nicht die Boardregeln abschreiben lassen.....dann müsste ich die ja auch mal lesen......|muahah:


----------



## Gummischuh (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



> * Hecht frisst Teich leer!*


Schlimmer wäre, er würde ihn leersaufen:g


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



killahoroz schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit Tauchmöglichkeiten?


In einem Teich der beschriebenen Größe liegt die Sichtweite vermutlich noch deutlich unter der Länge des Hechtes - egal wie groß dieser ist!


----------



## magic feeder (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> *Ein* Hecht frisst keinen Teich leer! Völlig unmöglich! Der Nahrungsbedarf ausgewachsener Hechte ist extrem gering! Und die Längenangaben....
> OK; das ist typisch...
> Mir hat auch neulich wieder einer erzählt, er hätte im letzten Jahr einen Hecht am Haken gehabt, der hatte ca. 2 Meter (!) und seine 0,60er wäre gerissen wie ein Spinnenfaden...


 
so sehe ich das auch......aber falls du die hechtdame trotzdem fangen willst versuch es einfach mit köderfisch an der posenmontage.......sehr verführerisch


----------



## magic feeder (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Schlimmer wäre, er würde ihn leersaufen:g


 
falls der see bier beinhalten würde wäre das in der tat schlimm????


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Hallo Florian,

sag doch mal wo das Gewässer ist, dann messen wir den mal aus und haben verlässliche Angaben über die Gewässergröße.

Tom


----------



## Piotr84 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> 
> sag doch mal wo das Gewässer ist, dann messen wir den mal aus und haben verlässliche Angaben über die Gewässergröße.
> 
> Tom


 

|good:

und am nächsten Tag sitzt das ganze Anglerboard und jagt diesen einen "Hecht" #d :q


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Piotr84 schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> und am nächsten Tag sitzt das ganze Anglerboard und jagt diesen einen "Hecht" #d :q


 
... und fangen den trotzdem nicht...#h


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Nö Peter,

aber wenn ein 1-ha-See mit einem mal doch 2 ha groß ist,
dann ist der 1,20-m-Hecht ja vielleicht .........|supergri

Und bei dem Notstand, der da herrscht, ist dein Gedanke ja vielleicht nicht mal der schlechteste.
Jedenfalls besser als die Plackerei mit dem Netz.

Und außerdem, Tageskarte  für 15 Euro  X  ganzes Anglerboard macht doch reichlich  Schotter für Besatz, Vereinsheim,  ......
:q :q :q :q

Tom


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Sollte das komplette Anglerboard an dem Teich ansitzen, würden all die Posen, Drillinge, Bleie, Köderfische und anderes Geraffel soviel Wasser verdrängen, dass der Teich überlaufen bzw. der Damm brechen würde. Das wäre das Ende für den Hecht! Wenn das nicht helfen sollte, lassen alle die Hosen runter und entleichtern sich in´s Gewässer. Die erhöhte Durchflußmenge sollte den Übeltäter dann durch den Mönch in den Ablaufgraben spülen.... Wenn das nicht helfen sollte....

Teich zuschieben und neu buddeln....|rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Aber um mal ernsthaft bei der Sache zu bleiben, ich würde es echt mal mit einer richtig großen Forelle oder Brasse als Köder versuchen. Das ganze schön an eventuell vorhandenen Seerosen, Büschen oder Schilfecken entlangschleppen. Große Wobbler sind sicher auch nicht übel. Und wenn das alles nicht wirkt, würde ich den Hecht das sein lassen, was er wohl auch ist:

Ein Mythos...|rolleyes


----------



## Flo66 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Werde mir morgen nocheinmal die genauen Gewässerdaten erfragen.
Und große Wobbler besorgen.

Habe noch einen Oberflächenwobbler(Popper o.ä.)den ich morgen nochmal ausprobiere mit einem Gufi als Nachläufer.


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ES IST WINTER!!!


 
Mehr oder weniger ja, wir haben hier gerade 19 Grad! Aber mit Poppern würde ich es auch eher im Sommer versuchen. Der Köderfisch sollte jetzt das Richtige sein, sofern keine Schonzeit ist.#6


----------



## Green Highlander (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Ich war mal Mitglied in einem deutschen Verein und da hatten wir einen Pfuhl der war noch keinen ha gross. Geruechte von nem Monsterhecht gab es auch un deinmal hanbe ich ihn dann gefangen. Allerdings nicht waidgerecht. ich sah ihn an der oberflaeche und er hat sich ueberhaupt icht bewegt. Weil er mir krank vorkam so habe ich damals mit einem Blinker von aussen gehakt und der Fisch war kurz vorm krepieren. Keine Bewegung mehr voellig uebersaet mit Egeln und allen moeglichen anderen Schmarotzern. Kein schoener Anblick voellig unappetitlich und er Fisch ist dann auch im Muell gelandet. deswegen habe ich diesbezueglich kein schelchtes Gewissen. Er war etwas ueber einen m lang. 
Allerdings hat sich die Situation im Pfuhl nicht gebessert denn es waren mal 2 Waller eingesetzt worden. Also wurde dann abgelassen und die beiden waller entnommen. Abgewachsen waren die kaum aber Weissfische gab es auch kaum mehr. 
Danach bin ich nach Norwegen so dass ich nicht mehr sagen kann wie die Lage nach Neubesatz aussah.
Aber zu Deiner Sache: Jeder Fisch der frisst kann auch gefangen werden! Wenn Ihr so viel Barsche im Gewaesser habt dann stimmt da was anderes nicht. Barsche in der beschriebenen Groesse sind doch die beste Nahrung fuer Hechte. Naterlich sind Forellen einfachere Beute fuer Hechte aber da stelle ich mir die Frage wollt Ihr einen Forellenteich oder Hecht? Zusammen ist das oft problematisch. Haengt natuerlich vom Gewaesser ab. Aber wenn Ihr Probleme mit Besatzkarpfen habt...welche Groesse setzt Ihr denn ein? Doch nicht etwa K2??? Groessere Karpfen werden wohl kaum von Hechten Gefressen - dies deutet eher auf Schwarzangler oder Waller hin. 
Ich habe vor Jahren mal einige Redakteure einer der groessten Angelzeitschriften gefragt ob sie nicht frustriert seien? Jeden Monat berichten sie und andere Experten ueber verfeinerte Angelmethoden, die Anglerwelt kauft die Magazine und verschlingt die Atikel aber am Gewaesser wird nichts umgesetzt. Alles wie bisher und das aendert sich auch ueberhaupt nicht. Das fuehrt dann dazu, dass ein Angler mit falschen Methoden fuer alle anderen Angeler die Fischerei zerstoeren kann - gerade an kleinen Gewaessern.
Wenn keiner die richtige Methode im Verein kennt ladet doch einen "Hechtexperten" ein der Euch "richtige" Methoden beibringt. Das kann dann lehrreich fuer den ganzen Verein sein.


----------



## Fischpaule (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Green Highlander schrieb:


> Alles wie bisher und das aendert sich auch ueberhaupt nicht. Das fuehrt dann dazu, dass ein Angler mit falschen Methoden fuer alle anderen Angeler die Fischerei zerstoeren kann - gerade an kleinen Gewaessern.
> Wenn keiner die richtige Methode im Verein kennt ladet doch einen "Hechtexperten" ein der Euch "richtige" Methoden beibringt. Das kann dann lehrreich fuer den ganzen Verein sein.




Das solltest du doch noch mal etwas genauer erklären, da komme ich deinen Gedankengängen irgend wie nicht hinterher |kopfkrat


----------



## Green Highlander (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Falsche Methoden. damit meine ich am Ufer rumplantschen, mit grossem Blinker das Wasser durchpfluegen etc. generell eben Fische vergraemen.
Jetzt klar?


----------



## Fischpaule (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Green Highlander schrieb:


> Falsche Methoden. damit meine ich am Ufer rumplantschen, mit grossem Blinker das Wasser durchpfluegen etc. generell eben Fische vergraemen.
> Jetzt klar?


Ja um sowas zu wissen, braucht der Verein aber sicher keinen "Hechtexperten"....


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

@Fischpaule: Wer weiss, was es heutzutage alles gibt... ;-) 
Man kann also NIE sicher sein...


----------



## Dart (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Green Highlander schrieb:


> Ich war mal Mitglied in einem deutschen Verein und da hatten wir einen Pfuhl der war noch keinen ha gross. Geruechte von nem Monsterhecht gab es auch un deinmal hanbe ich ihn dann gefangen. Allerdings nicht waidgerecht. ich sah ihn an der oberflaeche und er hat sich ueberhaupt icht bewegt. Weil er mir krank vorkam so habe ich damals mit einem Blinker von aussen gehakt und der Fisch war kurz vorm krepieren. Keine Bewegung mehr voellig uebersaet mit Egeln und allen moeglichen anderen Schmarotzern. Kein schoener Anblick voellig unappetitlich und er Fisch ist dann auch im Muell gelandet. deswegen habe ich diesbezueglich kein schelchtes Gewissen. Er war etwas ueber einen m lang.
> Krass, so etwas lese ich zum ersten Mal in meiner Anglerlaufbahn|kopfkrat
> Allerdings hat sich die Situation im Pfuhl nicht gebessert denn es waren mal 2 Waller eingesetzt worden. Also wurde dann abgelassen und die beiden waller entnommen. Abgewachsen waren die kaum aber Weissfische gab es auch kaum mehr.
> Danach bin ich nach Norwegen so dass ich nicht mehr sagen kann wie die Lage nach Neubesatz aussah.
> ...


Eine Ansammlung von Weisheiten, die niemandem hilft:g


----------



## Fischpaule (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Nessi versucht man auch schon so lange zu finden und trotz aller Experten - nichts- 
woran das wohl liegen mag |kopfkrat


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

hey

habe mir jetzt nicht alle seiten von dem threat durchgelesen,aber:

habt ihr den "hecht" jetzt mal gefangen?!dürfte bei eurem mini weiher ja wirklich kein problem sein |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

bei 1ha und ner maximal tiefe von 2m hat man den doch normal locker in 2 stunden mit nem wobbler komplett abgefischt?!

naja ich glaube nicht dass es sich bei euch um einen riesen hecht handelt,denn der wäre mit sicherheit schon gefangen worden...

du hast doch selbst geschrieben,dass die alten vereinhasen gesagt hätten es kämen durchaus große hechte und zander vor...das klingt für mich als sei nicht ein einzelner hecht das problem sondern zu viele große hechte für so eine vereinspfütze#6#6

und zu dem post auf der 1. seite bezüglich des wallers:

selbst ein großwaller frisst bei weitem nicht soo extrem viel:bzw. er haut sich den magen zu und jagt erst wieder wenn das verdaut ist...aberglaube an fische die,die hälfte ihres gewichts jeden tag an rotaugen und karpfen fischen sind quatsch.

ciao dennis


----------



## fariofreak (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

probier doch mal, 1-2 Wochen mit Brassen oder so anzufüttern, an der Stelle, wo ihr ihn schon viel beobachten konntet. Denn ich denke, dass der Hecht so ne leichte Beute nicht ausschlagen wird. Da du ja mit 3 Ruten angeln darfst, würde ich mit einer am System fischen, eine auf Grund und eine mit Pose. 
Dann brauchst du nur noch ein bisschen Glück:q
aber mal ehrlich#d
EIN hecht, der nen ganzen See leerfrisst#d|uhoh:


----------



## Gardenfly (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Das Problem Forellen und Karpfen gegen Hecht ist so alt wie es Angelvereine gibt.
In Regenbogenforellen werden Eigenschaften hineingezüchtet damit die schnell auf Schlachtreife gehen,Fluchtreaktionen werden dann nicht gebraucht das freut den Hecht.
Ich kenne viele Teiche in den Forellen besetzt werden,schön zum Anangeln wenn es warm wird -schnell zu warm für Forellen -und dan ist es gut das der Hecht die von ihren leiden erlösen.
Karpfen besonders Spiegelkarpfen aus der Intensivteichwirtschaft lassen sich in Rekordzeit wieder herausfangen -und es ist leider nicht jeder Fan von Fangbeschränkungen und sackt ein was in den Kofferraum geht.
Der Monsterhecht wird irgendwann sterben oder unerwartet gefangen,aber keine Sorge es kommt gleich wieder einer nach.


----------



## Flo66 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Mal eben den Teich in 2h abfischen geht.Aber ist doch noch längs nicht gesagt das dann auch ein Hecht beisst.
Wenn es so einfachwäre, würde es fangen und nicht fischen heißen.



> WINTER!!!


Im Prinzip stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, aber in den flacheren Teilen des Teiches sammeln sich um diese Jahreszeit bei wärmeren Temperaturen gerne Weißfische an der Oberfläche die man dann gut beobachten kann.
Und wo Beute ist, ist doch auch ein Jäger nicht fern, oder kombiniere ich falsch?
Aber nichts des zu trotz, werde den Teich ja nicht nur mit einem Köder absuchen sondern die ganze Palette ausprobieren.
Erstmal bemühe ich mich morgen um passende Wobbler und villeicht noch um den einen oder anderen Gufi.

Die Karpfen waren Handlang.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Hat der Hecht nicht Schonzeit?

Naja ich würde es einfach mit einem Spro BBZ-1 versuchen, wenn der Hecht doch den Forellenbesatz fressen soll.


----------



## Master_Bown (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Hier wird eine gar nicht mal unsinnige Frage gestellt und dann kommt SO EINE ANTWORT!
> 
> Allerdings überrascht mich das bei einem Mitglied der C+R Fraktion nicht wirklich... Der Regen ist wohl manchmal etwas spärlich ausgefallen...
> 
> ...



Sorry, es haben wohl einige nicht ganz interpretieren können. War auch eine sehr knappes Statement und keines Falls verletztend oder persönlich gemeint. Warum bitte sollte man das, was andere User bereits geschrieben haben nochmal wiederholen?!
Ein Hecht dieser Größe frisst bei weitem nicht das, was einer seiner Kollegen im 50 bis 60 cm Bereich frisst. Dies erklärt auch, warum die Kapitalen seltener gefangen werden, eben weil sie auch misstrauischer sind. 

Und meine Aussage hatt auch viel mit C&R zu tun, wa?! :m


----------



## Fischpaule (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Ein Hecht dieser Größe frisst bei weitem nicht das, was einer seiner Kollegen im 50 bis 60 cm Bereich frisst.



Du willst damit doch nicht etwa dokumentieren, das ein Fisch um so weniger frißt, je größer er wird |kopfkrat #d


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Ich meine der Threadersteller hätte geschrieben dass in den Fangbüchern Fänge von *mehreren* Hechten *über 1m* die Rede war. Bin ich der einzige dem es spanisch vorkommt wenn in einem Gewässer das offensichtlich eine ordentliche Großhechtpopulation aufweißt die Schuld am "leerfressen" einem *EINZIGEN* Riesenhecht zugeschoben werden soll? 


Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wurden die letzten Forellen vor 4 Jahren eingesetzt? Und da wundert sich irgendjemand dass keine mehr drin sind? Wenn in meinem Verein im April Refos besetzt werden dann sind spätestens Anfang Mai keine mehr drinnen (von einzelfängen mal abgesehen). Die alten Herren des Vorstands die in dieser Zeit (und *NUR* in dieser)  *täglich* am Wasser und *immer* mit in Benutzung befindlichem Setzkescher anzutreffen sind wundern sich dann auch mitte April (wenn mal 10 Minuten keine Forelle beißt und dementsprechend Muße aufkommt) darüber wo denn die ganzen Forellen hingekommen sind. Das Thema Meterhechte in Verbindung mit "Teich abfischen" und "Schonzeit aussetzen" wird in solchen frustrierenden Situationen (schließlich hat seit 10 Minuten keine Forelle gebissen) dann auch auch ganz heiß diskutiert


----------



## Niederbayer75 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Du willst damit doch nicht etwa dokumentieren, das ein Fisch um so weniger frißt, je größer er wird |kopfkrat #d


 
Wissenschaftlich Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass ein Hecht um 1 kg zuzunehmen durchschnittlich 4,7 kg fressen muss.
Ab einer gewissen Größe sind das nicht mehr viele Raubzüge pro Jahr...


----------



## Niederbayer75 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Aber es fallen auch noch andere Dinge auf:
Wie schon angesprochen wird mit Forellen und Karpfen besetzt bzw. es wurde besetzt. Für Hecht und Angler ist das natürlich leichte Beute solche Zuchtfische zu überlisten!
Aber wenn ich höre, dass nur kleine Barsche gefangen werden, aber ziemlich viele, wirft sich eine andere Fragen auf:
Wo viele kleine Barsche sind, müssten auch größere Barsche sein. Kann es sein, dass das Gewässer einfach überfischt ist und alles mitgenommen wird (also bis auf die kleinen Barsche)... und somit hätte man eine Erklärung warum das Gewässer "leer" ist.


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Also ein Jahr auf einen Fisch ansitzen ist nichts ausergewöhnliches, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich auch mal von dem Gedanken eines grossen Hechtes abkommen. Der frisst garantiert keinen See leer!!
Wenn es wirklich ein Räuberproblem ist dann solllten die Chancen ja spätestens wenn der Fischbestand geringer wird sehr schnell steigen.
ICh denke wenn es einen Fisch gibt der einem kleinen See schaden kann dann nur eine kleine Armee an Wallern.
In unseren Verein gab es nie Waller aber letztes Jahr habe ich trotzdem 2x 50er gefangen.
Jrtzt reden alle von See ablassen....
Lebt mir einer Veränderrung des Gewässers es wird in näherer Zukunft sowieso einige Vereine geben, die ihren Bestand und Besatz überdenken müssen.
Ich bin auch für eine Übliche Vorgehensweise, das heisst in dem Fall mit System beangeln, Zeiten, Köder, Orte und und Tiefen Wechsseln.
Aber mal im ernst in 1ha muss das in einer Woche am See zu schaffen sein.
Vesuch auch mal Makrele, Tintenfisch, oder anderes Seegetier das kommt oft echt gut!!
Wenn ihr Forellen besetzt nimm dir die meine Weichplasikköder im Forellenlook da gehen verdammt viele Hechte drauf.
Und immer nochmal mit Wurmbündel fall es sich doch um einen Waller handelt.
Wenn das alles nicht hilf dann... lieber damit Leben als durch die Netzfischerrei das ganze Ökosystem zu gefährden!!


----------



## esox_105 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

... das Problem ist nicht der angebliche "Riesenhecht", sondern falsche Besatzmaßnahmen von Seiten des Vorstands.

Ich kenne dieses Problem selber aus meinem Verein, es werden Forellen besetzt, und wenn 3 Wochen später nichts mehr gefangen wird, dann sind die Hechte schuld (die übrigens auch ohne Forellenbesatz bei uns hervorragend abwachsen).

... ich denke mal, daß das Problem welches hier so heiß diskutiert wird auf unseren allseits beliebten schwarz gefiederten Freund zurück zu führen ist.



> Das Gewässer ist eine echte Badewanne mit einer max tiefe von etwas über 2m.Keine(bekannten)Untiefen.Ca etwas über 1ha groß.
> 1/3 des Ufers ist mit überhängenden Bäumen versehen.


 
... so ein Gewässer ist doch das ideale Jagdrevier für die schwarze Pest ...


----------



## Master_Bown (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Wissenschaftlich Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass ein Hecht um 1 kg zuzunehmen durchschnittlich 4,7 kg fressen muss.
> Ab einer gewissen Größe sind das nicht mehr viele Raubzüge pro Jahr...


|good:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich meine der Threadersteller hätte geschrieben dass in den Fangbüchern Fänge von *mehreren* Hechten *über 1m* die Rede war. Bin ich der einzige dem es spanisch vorkommt wenn in einem Gewässer das offensichtlich eine ordentliche Großhechtpopulation aufweißt die Schuld am "leerfressen" einem *EINZIGEN* Riesenhecht zugeschoben werden soll?
> 
> 
> Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wurden die letzten Forellen vor 4 Jahren eingesetzt? Und da wundert sich irgendjemand dass keine mehr drin sind? Wenn in meinem Verein im April Refos besetzt werden dann sind spätestens Anfang Mai keine mehr drinnen (von einzelfängen mal abgesehen). Die alten Herren des Vorstands die in dieser Zeit (und *NUR* in dieser)  *täglich* am Wasser und *immer* mit in Benutzung befindlichem Setzkescher anzutreffen sind wundern sich dann auch mitte April (wenn mal 10 Minuten keine Forelle beißt und dementsprechend Muße aufkommt) darüber wo denn die ganzen Forellen hingekommen sind. Das Thema Meterhechte in Verbindung mit "Teich abfischen" und "Schonzeit aussetzen" wird in solchen frustrierenden Situationen (schließlich hat seit 10 Minuten keine Forelle gebissen) dann auch auch ganz heiß diskutiert




|good:|good:|good:

Wenn die Fische da einfach sehr viel Futter (und wohlschmeckende Satzforellen!) haben dauert es eben bis man den mal ranbekommt... Aber irgendwann kommt Dein Tag! Und do wie sich eure Fangstatistik liest kannst Du ja bis dahin ein paar von den "Kleinen" um die metermarke abräumen... #6


----------



## Flo66 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Danke euch allen,

ich werde einfach die ganzen genannten Tips und Trick´s anwenden und es weiter versuchen, wenn es klapt gibt es natürlich Fotos, und wenn nicht auch.Denn beim Abfischen wird es Klarheit geben, spätestens.

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge, ich fahr jetzt erstmal Wobbler kaufen


----------



## hecq (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Wissenschaftlich Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass ein Hecht um 1 kg zuzunehmen durchschnittlich 4,7 kg fressen muss.
> Ab einer gewissen Größe sind das nicht mehr viele Raubzüge pro Jahr...


 
Also ich weiß nicht ob ich das so akzeptieren kann. Der Hecht frisst ja nicht nur um zu Wachsen, sondern muss auch um seinen Energiehaushalt verwalten. Das dies nun bei einer gewissen Größe zu "nicht mehr viele Räubzüge" führt glaube ich nicht.

Wir Menschen essen ja auch nicht nur viel wenn wir Wachsen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

@Hecq

Ich denke mal die verminderte Anzahl an Raubzügen ist mitunter darauf zurückzuführen dass ein Hecht dieser Größe eben keine 10Cm Rotaugen mehr frisst sondern sich lieber nen dicken Brassen reinschraubt. So ein Brocken von 2-3 Pfund will natürlich verdaut werden und währenddessen ist der Hecht erstmal "pappsatt".

Ich bezweifle auch dass ein Hecht von +1M (massentechnisch betrachtet) weniger frisst als ein kleinerer Artgenosse schließlich hat er auch einen höheren Energiebedarf um seine Körpermasse zu versorgen.


----------



## hecq (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Hecq
> 
> Ich denke mal die verminderte Anzahl an Raubzügen ist mitunter darauf zurückzuführen dass ein Hecht dieser Größe eben keine 10Cm Rotaugen mehr frisst sondern sich lieber nen dicken Brassen reinschraubt. So ein Brocken von 2-3 Pfund will natürlich verdaut werden und währenddessen ist der Hecht erstmal "pappsatt".
> 
> Ich bezweifle auch dass ein Hecht von +1M (massentechnisch betrachtet) weniger frisst als ein kleinerer Artgenosse schließlich hat er auch einen höheren Energiebedarf um seine Körpermasse zu versorgen.


 
Das hört sich recht einleuchtend an. Obwohl ja Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel #6
Und er frisst ja dardurch nicht weniger Fisch.


----------



## Janbr (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Moin,

zum Thema Schonzeit ist folgendes zu sagen:

Ich geh mal davon aus, das Steinbek, aus dem Angelazubi- Flo kommt ist dass, das ich in S-H gefunden hab. Also gilt das LFischG SH bzw. die dazugehörige Landesverordnung zur Durchführung der Fischerei in Binnengewässer:



> *§ 2*
> *Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten*
> (1) In offenen Binnengewässern nach § 2 Abs. 2 LFischG gelten für die nachstehend
> aufgeführten Arten folgende Mindestmaße, gemessen von der Kopfspitze
> bis zum Ende der Schwanzflosse, und Schonzeiten:​


 
Da hier die Rede von offenen Binnengewässern ist, denke ich die Schonzeit und das Schonmaß sind von Seiten des Gesetzgebers hinfällig, da es sich um einen Teich handelt.

Verrückt, aber so sind unsere deutschen Gesetze, manchmal alles andere als sinnvoll.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JerkerHH (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Und wurde Nessi schon gefangen? 

:q:q:q


----------



## drogba (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

was haste dir für wobbler geholt?also unter 100 € wirste doch sicher nicht aus dem laden gekommen sein oder?


----------



## Niederbayer75 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Schaut hier eigentlich auch mal jemand, wann der Thread erstellt wurde???
Gestern wurde zum ersten mal richtig über das Thema gesprochen und jetzt soll er schon die neue Ausrüstung haben bzw. den Fisch schon gefangen haben???

Ohne Worte


----------



## Ammersee-angler (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

|muahah:ja sicher, ich mein mit unsere|muahah:n Profi-Tipps, müsste des ja schon |muahah:fast in 5Minuten gehen.|muahah:


----------



## Flo66 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Ja habe mir 2 Wobbler a 20cm lang und 48gr schwer+2 17,5 Gufis mit endsprechenden Jigköpfen gekauft.Die Wobbler sind im Hecht und Weißfischdesign.
Und heute Abend gehts nochmal an´s Wasser und am Wochenende wohl nochmal ein oder 2 Nachtansitze mit Köfi:m.

Kann ja noch ein Foto reinstellen.^^


----------



## Einfachdaniel (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Na dann mal Petri, zeig uns das Baby, wenn du es erwischt hast. Dann kann dein Verein ein riesen Lagerfeuer machen und es gibt lecker Span-Hecht mit Forellenfüllung für alle |bla:


----------



## barschzocker1961 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

wann wird denn abgefischt?????


----------



## ZanderKai (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Moin

wenn du am Wochenende nochmal mit köfi los willst dann Versuchs an einer rute mal mit nem kleinen Rotauge ohne Blei einfach rein....so ca 10 cm großes Rotauge oder nicht mal...brauchst auch gar nicht weit raus musst dich nur schön leise verhalten aber das ist ja klar denke ich mal:m
Falls jetzt wieder die Spezis kommen und sagen es ist Winter da fressen die lieber größere und vor allem solche "alten Hechtdamen" fressen lieber was großes dann lass die ruhig reden und Versuchs einfach


----------



## rutic (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Wieso? Zuerst gebt ihr dem Hecht mal einen Namen . Sagen wir mal    Kuno   
Dann stellt ihr ein paar Würstchenbuden auf und macht ne tolle Verlosung Nehmt für den Tagesschein 50 Eus.
und setzt eine Fangprämie von 150 Eus an.
Wenn Wenn dasalles klappt ,seid ihr nicht nur ein cleverer Verein ,sondern habt genug Kohle ,einen richtigen teich zu Baggern. Übrigens ... der 1. ist erst morgen!!!!


----------



## drogba (1. April 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

@niederbayer wieso sollte er sich nicht neues gerät kaufen ?er hat doch sogar geschrieben das er loszieht (gestern) um sich neues gerät zu kaufen.wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.Bei deiner andren äusserung gebe ich dir recht er wird den sicher so schnell(wenn überhaupt)nicht fangen


----------



## Niederbayer75 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass er so schnell ist - ehrlich gesagt! |bigeyes


----------



## batron (1. April 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

ICH WEISS WARUM DER TEICH LEER IST!!!!
Das liegt nicht an eurem Hecht!!! Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher
das ihr ein mittelgroßes Loch in eurem Teich habt und der demzufolge nach unten offen ist. Denn höre junger Jünger Petris !!

*DIE WELT IST EINE SCHEIBE !!
*
Die Karpfen und die Forellen sind alle durch das Loch weg ins Nirwana. Der Hecht wiederum ist so groß das er durch das Loch nicht durchpasst. Die Lösung des Problems ist: Bohre ein  Loch welches groß genug ist, das der Hecht durchpasst. Und ward der Hecht nicht mehr gesehen, so verschließet beide Löcher und angelt in Sorglosigkeit bis ans Ende aller Tage.

Gruß
Tilo


----------



## ZanderKai (1. April 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



batron schrieb:


> ICH WEISS WARUM DER TEICH LEER IST!!!!
> Das liegt nicht an eurem Hecht!!! Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher
> das ihr ein mittelgroßes Loch in eurem Teich habt und der demzufolge nach unten offen ist. Denn höre junger Jünger Petris !!
> 
> ...



das wir da nicht früher drauf gekommen sind#c:q


----------



## niddafischer (1. April 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Also mein vater sagt der Teich ist mindestens 2ha, hab ich mich verschätzt, schuldigung.
> 
> Mit lebenden Köfi angeln war nie im Gespräch.
> 
> ...




wenn das überhaupt ein hecht ist dann ist der beschtimt schon sehr erfahren und ich denke nicht das ihm ein roter fisch realistisch vorkommt.


----------



## Living Dead (1. April 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*



batron schrieb:


> ICH WEISS WARUM DER TEICH LEER IST!!!!
> Das liegt nicht an eurem Hecht!!! Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher
> das ihr ein mittelgroßes Loch in eurem Teich habt und der demzufolge nach unten offen ist. Denn höre junger Jünger Petris !!
> 
> ...



Word#6


----------



## theundertaker (2. April 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Geiler Post "Batron" XD

Er kann ja vor das große Loch einen sensor- und kamergesteuerten Mechanismus anbauen, der bei Erkennung des großen Hechtes, Wallers oder Wales dann erst das Loch öffnet, wodurch der dann eingesaugt wird. Dann gehen nicht die anderen Fische verloren.

Oder ihr versucht einfach mal, eine stinkende Blutmischung herzustellung und Fischfetzen reinzumischen...und dann hängt ihr einen 80 cm langen Fisch als Köder an den Haken....man weiß ja nie, obs nicht auch ein afroamerikanischer Wanderhai sein kann XDXD *grinst frech*


----------



## Einfachdaniel (2. April 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Warum willst du denn die Köfis überhaupt färben? Kannst du dir nicht irgendwo nen Goldfisch besorgen? Müsste doch auch gehn...


----------



## Benny1982 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

Goldfisch mit Schleierschwanz beim Dehner 8,- :m


----------



## Ammersee-angler (2. April 2008)

*AW: Hecht frisst Teich leer!*

:rWozu gibts den Nachbarn mit Goldfischen??:r


----------

